# Webanwendungen nur mit Java - eure Meinung?



## Windschatten (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin vor einigen Tagen auf ein Tool/Framework aufmerksam geworden und wollte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich davon halten soll. Fest steht, dass es offensichtlich fehlerfrei funktioniert. Die Frage lautet: haltet Ihr das Tool für praktikabel oder reichen vorhandene Techniken aus?

Kurz zu dem Tool: es heisst 'webbase' und besteht aus zwei Teilen. Zum einen eine GUI-Bibliothek für Webanwendungen, zum anderen einem eigenen Webserver. Das besondere ist, dass jeder Java-Programmierer - auch ohne Ahnung von Web-Programmierung (gehöre ich auch zu ;-)) Webanwendungen erstellen kann. Man benutzt die GUI-Klassen, wie die Swing-Klassen. Zum Ausführen der Anwendung muss man nur noch den integrierten Webserver starten und es läuft... die Web-Anwendung erzeugt automatisch  HTML-Code. Nachteil: webbase kostet Geld, wenn es kommerziell genutzt wird.
Eine Demoversion kann man auf den Webseiten runterladen: http://www.nextwebstep.de

Wer kennt ähnliche Lösungen? Welche Features fehlen im Vergleich zur 'echten' Web-Programmierung (Servlet usw.)?

Gruß
Windschatten


----------



## nollario (23. Sep 2004)

find solche tools nicht soooo toll.

frei nach dem motto: schuster bleib bei deinen leisten, sollte man sich eine web anwendung auch selbst als web anwendung stricken.

ähnliche produkte? ja, ich glaube da gibt es was namens web cream. macht auch quasi eine übersetzung...

ich finde solche sachen prinzipiell nicht ok. ist genauso als wenn du c++ code nach java portierst... die sachen sind nicht parallel und sollten auch nicht als parallel angesehen werden...

und wenns auch noch geld kosten soll, dann hört der spass doch echt auf! ;-)

-- wie gesagt: nur meine meinung!


----------



## akira (23. Sep 2004)

Also ich finde das Framework schon nicht soo schlecht, ist halt eine andere Herangehensweise.

Als Vorteil würde ich sehen, das man HTML-technisch nicht viel falsch machen kann, jedoch ist man denke ich eingeschränkt in den Möglichkeiten, wenn Du spezielle Formatierungen oder Funktionalitäten brauchst, die so nicht vorgesehen sind.

Da die ganze Sache intern wahrscheinlich mit vielen Includes und einem großen Objektbaum realisiert wird, ist die Performance wohl etwas langsamer als bei "normalen" Webanwendungen.


----------



## Nook (4. Okt 2004)

Ich finde solche Frameworks eigentlich nicht schlecht, da sie einem einen Haufen Programmierarbeit abnehmen. Ich kenn webbase zwar nicht, habe aber Echo/Echopoint echopoint.sf.net bereits einige Male eingesetzt und es macht wirklich Spass, damit zu arbeiten. Probiert es am Besten mal aus, es gibt auch einige Tutorials dafür. 

/Nook


----------

